# Taqaun Dean on summerleague....



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

yeah hes on our roster according to Don Harris.....


----------



## theolo (Dec 19, 2005)

and he is?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Do you watch no college basketball???


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Does he watch no college basketball...how the hell do you answer that quetion?


----------



## theolo (Dec 19, 2005)

no, what makes him so special...


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

he has 3 arms!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

theolo said:


> no, what makes him so special...


No you don't watch no college basketball? Does that mean you do?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

ezgaylen said:


> Does he watch no college basketball...how the hell do you answer that quetion?



nevermind it seems like your to stupid to understand.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

whos ezgaylean, san fransisco elson!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

MDIZZ said:


> nevermind it seems like your to stupid to understand.


You have a failing grasp of grammar and no sense of humour, yet I'm the stupid one. Ah, the logic!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ok you two seem to be mad at each other, therefore, i am taking over the spurs forum. you guys need to take a 1 week break


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> ok you two seem to be mad at each other, therefore, i am taking over the spurs forum. you guys need to take a 1 week break


It's not that I'm mad at him. It's just that I, aswell as about 90% of the site, can't stand him.


----------



## theolo (Dec 19, 2005)

i win


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

mdizz = roc correct?

EDIT: after looking at his profile i found out hes timvp, for some reason i always thought he was roc =/


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

You probably got them confused cause they both have similar grammar...or lack there of  But why would roc have two accounts?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

nah i thought he changed his name, but forget about it, back on subject!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Yes, back on subject....who's Taqaun Dean? And no I don't watch no college basketball...I mean I do...I DONT WATCH COLLEGE BASKETBALL!...there...


----------



## theolo (Dec 19, 2005)

what ever happened to koko the monkey? lol just wondering... and i dont watch college basketball enough to know who Taquan Dean is... so yeah... could you please explain..


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

good question...but i doubt there is an answer to it


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

theolo said:


> what ever happened to koko the monkey? lol just wondering... and i dont watch college basketball enough to know who Taquan Dean is... so yeah... could you please explain..


i doubt we will ever know, any one know what his name was? i could google it to see if anything bad happend to him.


----------

